# Cheapest Psu for gfx such as R7 260x 750ti



## udaylunawat (May 25, 2015)

Which is the cheapest psu to buy for these gfx ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2015)

Corsair Cx430v2 or Antec Vp450p


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2015)

Antec VP450P

I don't think Corsair CX430V2 is available now


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 25, 2015)

I won't recommend corsair at all.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 25, 2015)

Cheapest quality one; Antec 300bp (atleast for 750 ti)


----------

